# Medición de nivel con sensor ultrasónico



## cykario (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro pero lo he visitado desde hace tiempo porque me parece un sitio excelente. Actualmente requiero su ayuda para un proyecto con un microcontrolador. Una parte del proyecto consta de un tanque el cual a su salida tiene una electroválvula, y el tanque también tiene sensor de nivel alto y bajo. Este tanque está conectado a un tanque de bombeo por así decirlo, el cual le suministrará líquido por medio de una bomba (12 volts) al tanque previamente mencionado cuando este tenga bajo nivel y la bomba se apagará cuando detecte alto nivel en el tanque de la válvula. Mi pregunta es como puedo medir ese nivel alto y bajo en el tanque de manera económica utilizando un PIC. He leido algo de sensores ultrasónicos mas no se si eso servirá. Por favor les agradezco su ayuda, mil gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 14, 2007)

En la industria para medir el nivel de los tanques, si son de agua o líquidos ligeramente conductores, se usan sensores resistivos. Busca en google "amplificador sondas nivel deposito". También se pueden usar interruptores de bolla o sondas capacitivas. El ultrasonido es mucho más caro, se usa sobre todo para dar una salida analógica que indique el nivel de llenado. Por último existen sensores extensiométricos que se ponen en las patas del depósito y lo pesan, indicando el nivel de llenado.
Dependiendo de si el líquido es corrosivo, viscoso, está a presión etc se utiliza un sistema u otro.
Si se trata de un sistema de bombeo de agua las sondas de nivel con amplificador (sistema resistivo) de toda la vida funcionan muy bién.


----------



## cykario (Feb 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la información pero la medición de nivel es solo para un proyecto sencillo y pequeño por lo que no requiere de dispositivos de alto costo (industriales). El proyecto es solo de prueba y se realizará en tanques muy pequeños. Alguna otra sugerencia? Muchas gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 17, 2007)

Este sensor de nivel tuiliza la técnica resistiva que te comenté, es muy parecido a los comerciales pero de construcción casera. Usa coriente alterna en las sondas, para evitar que la electrólisis las estropee.
http://www.geocities.com/acuariogratis3/electronica/osmolator.html
Solo tienes que conectar la salida de la para 4 de N2 a al PIC y ya está. La parte del optoaislador y del triac no la necesitas.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 17, 2007)

En este sitio:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php

se encuentra un libro (PDF) "Mediciones Ambientales", que creo te será útil.


----------



## luarken (Mar 13, 2008)

alguien tiene mas información 


sobre este tema

control ultrasonico de nivel de agua!


----------



## calvete (Ago 13, 2008)

Pues alguna vez, y despues de pensar muchas opciones, se me ocurrió hacer un dispositivo de medicion de nivel secuencial para un tanque de agua, que consiste en una revision constante de la superficie del agua mediante un motor de paso. Mas o menos es de la siguiente manera:

Realicé el control del motor con un pic 16f84A, (el unico que se manejar, jeje). En el eje del motor enrollé tres cables delgados (dos de funcion y otro de corriente) con un flotador en la punta. Esta configuracion hacen las veces de una pluma. La lógica consiste en que cuando el nivel baja, el flotador tambien baja y hace que se genere contacto con uno de los cables (el que se tiene configurado de bajada), lo que hace que el motor gire haciendo bajar la pluma. El motor seguirá girando hasta el nivel se estabilice y el flotador permita que el circuito se abra, mometo en el cuel el motor se detiene. es igualmente de subida, el tercer cable es la fuente de corriente. 

Cada paso del motor aumenta o deiminuye un contador, este valor se guarda en el pic y se procesa segun se necesite, que en mi caso lo mandaba al computador y lo interpretaba con un soft hecho en labview.

Espero que la idea les ayude

saludos


----------



## ToNkeZ (Ene 29, 2010)

Tengo una necesidad parecida, pero es para un tema industrial, quiero saber con exactitud el nivel de llenado de unos tanques de un material viscoso llamado ¨PEN, derivado del petroleo que se usa para el asfaltado de carreteras y cuando el PEN es llenado en los cilindros alcanza temperaturas de 120°C, generando gases y demas, obviamente los cilindros tienen una fuga por la parte superior para evitar las altas presiones. Si es que me pueden sugerir algunos sensores o darme alguna idea de solucion para este proyecto que quiero realizar lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Fareck (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola a todos! He estado indagando sobre las conecciones necesarias para la obtencion de datos a un simulador SCADA como Lapview pero tengo una duda de cual como seria el flujo de infromacion desde una sons¿da hasta este simulador ,..., si alguien me puede ayudar ...


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 28, 2013)

En esta misma entrada de hoy hay un post sobre "sensor de nivel de agua". Leanló bien, quzás les interese.


----------

